# Witbank Vapers



## Igno

Hi all, I'm trying to get the vaping community in Witbank together for a meet. Could all the Witbank people please give me a shout here so I can see how many of us are on this side.


----------



## acorn

Ek dink daar is n hele paar "Witbank" Vapers op die Forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn

@Igno calling @jackass , @dannler from Witbank Area (Did a quick search on "Witbank")


----------



## gertvanjoe

Hi there, I'm from Secunda, will not really add value to your vape kingdom as I am only vaping for a week now but I can bring my twisp and two flavours haha  Would like to chat with likeminded people


----------



## Soprono

Got a buddy too from that side I'll push him to come say a comment here, sorry to dig up a decently oldish thread haha

@Jumping_Jack

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cam

Hi guys, not that far away, so if you do put something together i will try swing by.


----------

